
Amazon’s Curious Case of the $2,630.52 Used Paperback - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/15/technology/amazon-used-paperback-book-pricing.html
======
bufferoverflow
Money laundering.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Absolutely. I’m somewhat surprised that this wasn’t brought up as the obvious
solution. A small fee to Amazon turns dirty money into clean.

